# موسوعة الحان روعة  من حفيد المعلم ميخائيل البتانونى



## menacontrol (20 يوليو 2010)

*






عيد البشارة
1- الهيتني
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536312400
2- مرد الإبركسيس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536313729
3- مرد المزمور
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536314706
4- مرد الإنجيل
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536315875
5- اسبسمس ادام عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536316203
6- اسبسمس ادام قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536317467
7- اسبسمس واطس عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536320343
تذكار البشارة
1- مرد المزمور
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536337583
2- مرد الإنجيل
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536338398
3- التوزيع
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536339345
عيد الميلاد
1- الشيرات الشعانيني
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536362102
2- الذكصولوجيات
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536364107
3- مردات أناجيل الدورة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536365670
4- مرد الإابراكسيس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536367523
5- افلوجي مينوس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536369263
6- افلوجي مينوس الكبير
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536378954
7- أرباع تقال بعد لحن افلوجي مينوس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536379804
8- مرد المزمور
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536380403
9- مردات أناجيل القداس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536381461
10- اسبسمس ادام قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536382643
11- اسبسمس واطس قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536383847
12- البولس بلحن التجنيز
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536384414
13- لحن كي ايبرتو
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1536385250
جمعة الآلام
1- مردات الطروحات
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1570383316
2- لحن اوكاتي كاسيس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1570393637
3- لحن بيك اثرونوس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1570396748
4- لحن افتشي نون
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1570412624
5- لحن فاي ايطاف
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1576848360
6- مقدمة الإبركسيس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1576850304
7- لحن طاي شوري الحزايني
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1576875246
8- لحن تي شوري الحزايني
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1576881336
9- بولس الساعة السادسة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1576988110
10- قطع الساعة السادسة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1577016662
11- لحن امونوجنيس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1577025171
12- لحن اجيوس الحزايني
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1577110798
13- أمانة اللص
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1577365170
14- بولس الساعة التاسعة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580721534
15- قطع الساعة التاسعة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580722815
16- لحن كي ايبرتو
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580723429
17- لحن غولغوثا
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580725837
ليلة الأبوغالمسيس
1- أنوك بيه بي كوجي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580769379
2- أنا الصغير
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580772644
3- مرد الهوس الثالث قبطي و عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580775472
4- الابصالية الواطس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580776871
5- مديح سبت الفرح
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580779144
6- مزمور باكر سبت الفرح
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580793184
7- بولس باكر سبت الفرح
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580794661
8- اريبو ازموا
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580795707
9- من له أذنان للسمع
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580796164
10- لحن الأسباط
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580798204
11- لحن الأحجار
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580799409
12- البولس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580800946
13- مزمور القداس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580801550
14- الاسبسمس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580802360
15- جزء من توزيع باكر سبت الفرح
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580803307
عيد القيامة
1- الذكصولوجيات
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580813420
2- الهتينيات
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580814290
3- مرد الإبركسيس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580815458
4- لحن المسيح قام
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580816675
5- لحن كاطاني خورس الطويل
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580820400
6- ياكل الصفوف
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580824483
7- اخرستوس انستي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580825143
8- طون سينا
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580826667
9- بخرستوس أفتونف
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580827288
10- باشويس ايسوس بأخرستوس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580828538
11- المزمور باللحن السنجاري
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580830292
12- مرد مزمور القيامة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580831131
13- مرد الإنجيل
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580833525
14- اسبسمس ادام قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580834735
15- اسبسمس ادام عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580835833
16- اسبسمس واطس قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580837304
17- اسبسمس واطس عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580839874
18- كاطانى خورس الصغير
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580841924
19- توزيع القيامة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580842659
عيد الصعود
1- مرد الإبركسيس الصعود
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580854543
2- مرد اخر لإبركسيس عيد الصعود
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580857321
3- لحن افريك ايتفي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580858673
4- ما يقال في دورة عيد الصعود
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580860263
5- اخرستوس ابسيس الصغيرة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580861194
6- مرد المزمور عيد الصعود
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580862692
7- مرد إنجيل عيد الصعود
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580863289
8- اسبسمس ادام قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580865196
9- اسبسمس ادام عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580866250
10- اسبسمس واطس قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580868451
11- اسبسمس واطس عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580869830
عيد العنصره
1- ذكصولوجية العنصرة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580877406
2- الحان الدورة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580878488
3- مرد الإبركسيس عيد العنصرة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580879211
4- مرد قطعة الساعة الثالثة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580880597
5- لحن بي ابنفما العنصرة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580881246
6- مرد المزمور
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580882560
7- مرد الإنجيل
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580883669
8- اسبسمس ادام قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580884933
9- اسبسمس ادام عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580885751
10- اسبسمس واطس قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580886602
11- اسبسمس واطس عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580887323
صوم الرسل
1- لحن انتوس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580893354
2- مرد الإبركسيس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1580894442
3- لحن ني رومي ايطاليوت
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591846201
4- لحن كيريوس إيسوس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591847622
5- لحن انثوتين ذيه
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591850267
6- توزيع صوم الرسل
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591854448
ألحان السيدة العذراء
1- مرد الإبركسيس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591856405
2- اطاي بارثينوس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591857158
3- اك ازماروؤت
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591858955
4- اواون شيريه ثيؤطوكية
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591860115
5- اوكيريوس ميطاسو
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591861766
6- شاشف انسوب اميني
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591862754
7- راشي نيه
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591863272
8- ذيفتيه بانتيس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591864997
9- اري ابريسفافين
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591868577
10- سينا اتشوان نيه اشفيري
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591869565
11- فاي بيه اب ليمن
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591870639
12- قطعة من تسبحة باكر
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591872135
13- اواون هيلبيس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591873303
عشية السبت
1- لحن ني اثنوس تيرو
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1591903873
2- الهوس الرابع
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1608974332
3- ابصالية السبت
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1608979796
4- تذاكية السبت
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1608983491
تسبحة نصف الليل
1- لحن تين ثينو الطويل
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1608989742
2- قطعة تين ناف
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1608991512
3- الهوس الأول
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1608993707
4- لبش الهوس الأول
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1608994597
5- الهوس الثاني
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1608995823
6- لبش الهوس الثاني
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1608997815
7- الهوس الثالث
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1608998657
8- لحن اربسالين
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1609002258
9- لحن نين أو ايه انسوك
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1609008204
10- مجمع القديسين
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1609015819
11- الذكصولوجيات
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1609026955
12- الهوس الرابع
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1609034892
13- ابصالية العذراء والرب يسوع
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1609042668
14- لحن ليبون انشان
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1609046633
15- ثيؤطوكية الأحد القطعة الأولى إلى السادسة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1609049700
16- لحن شيرى نى ماريا الطويل
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1609056241
17- لحن سيموتي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1609060137
18- شاشف انسوب اميني قطع 8-9
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1609093359
19- لحن تيه اوى ان هيكانوس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1609094128
20- نيم غار القطع 16-17-18
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1629379320
21- ختام الثيؤطوكيات الأدام
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1629380821
22- طلبة ختام التسبحة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1629381581
ذكصولوجية باكر
1- ذكصولوجية باكر
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1629392222
تذاكية الاثنين
1- ابصالية الاثنين
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1629398735
2- ثيؤطوكية الاثنين
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1631644883
3- لبش يوم الاثنين
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1631653202
تذاكية الثلاثاء
1- ابصالية الثلاثاء
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1635895212
2- ثيؤطوكية الثلاثاء
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1635897174
3- لبش يوم الثلاثاء
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1635899906


مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح 
عيد النيروز
1- مرد الإبركسيس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927052274
2- مرد المزمور 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927053895
3- مرد الإنجيل 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927054443
4- اسبسمس ادام قبطي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927055424
5- اسبسمس ادام عربي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927057251
6- اسبسمس واطس قبطي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927059505
7- اسبسمس واطس عربي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927063999
8- الذكصولوجية
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927065093
9- المجد لله في علاه 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927068458
عيد الصليب
1- ذكصولوجية عيد الصليب 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927199003
2- ايطاف اين يي إسخاي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927200272
3- أول ربع من برلكس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927201680
4- الهيتينيات 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927202157
5- لحن فاي ايطاف اينف
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927203848
6- مرد الإبركسيس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927204123
7- مرد الإنجيل 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927205324
8- اسبسمس ادام قبطي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927207149
9- اسبسمس ادام عربي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927207149
10- اسبسمس واطس قبطي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927209423
11- اسبسمس واطس عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927209423
12- التوزيع أبدي بإسم الله القدوس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id927210717
شهر كيهك
1- الأول من كيهك
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080655205
2- الثاني من كيهك 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080656940
ترتيب ألحان قداس كيهك
1- ذكصولوجيات كيهك
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080664506
2- ذكصولوجيات البشارة
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080666765
3- الهتينيات
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080667843
4- مرد الإبركسيس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080668101
5- لحن بداية المزمور
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080669336
6- مرد الإنجيل للأحدين الأول و الثاني
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080670146
7- مرد الإنجيل للأحدين الثالث و الرابع
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080671740
8- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الأول قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080672985
9- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الأول عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080673686
10- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثاني قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080674524
11- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثاني عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080675487
12- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثالث قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080676829
13- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثالث عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080677044
14- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الربع قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080678573
15- اسبسمس واطس قبطي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080679335
16- اسبسمس الواطس عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080680440
17- الليلويا التوزيع
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080681380
18- طريقة مدائح التوزيع
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1080682325
برمون الميلاد
1- ذكصولوجية برمون الميلاد 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085489289
2- مرد الإبركسيس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085490579
3- مرد الإنجيل 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085491076
4- اسبسمس ادام 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085492924
عيد الميلاد
1- لحن الشيرات الفرايحي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085550328
2- السبع طرايق 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085551438
3- ذكصولوجية عيد الميلاد 1
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085552763
4- ذكصولوجية عيد الميلاد 2
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085553608
5- ذكصولوجية عيد الميلاد 3
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085554804
6- الهيتينيات 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085555590
7- مرد الإبركسيس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085556730
8- قطعة رومي بعد الإبركسيس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085557795
9- لحن بي جين ميسي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085558747
10- جيه نيثليون
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085559420
11- ابنشويس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085560373
12- المزمور باللحن السنجاري 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085561816
13- مرد المزمور 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085561816
14- مرد الإنجيل للقداس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085563375
15- اسبسمس ادام قبطي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085564698
16- اسبسمس ادام عربي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085565728
17- اسبسمس ادام آخر قبطي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085567286
18- اسبسمس ادام آخر عربي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085567286
19- اسبسمس واطس قبطي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085567286
20- اسبسمس واطس عربي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085568617
21- توزيع عيد الميلاد 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085571643
عـيـد الـخـتـان
1- مـرد الـمـزمـور
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085676326
2- مـرد الإنـجـيــل
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085678003
عيد الغطاس
1- ذكصولوجية الغطاس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085689755
2- مرد الإنجيل لباكر 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085690867
3- الهيتينيات
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085691766
4- مرد الإبركسيس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085692312
5- لحن اوران انشوشوا
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085693303
6- المزمور باللحن السنجاري 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085694559
7- مرد الإنجيل للقداس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085695363
8- اسبسمس ادام قبطي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085696791
9- اسبسمس ادام عربي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085697560
10- اسبسمس واطس قبطي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085698033
11- اسبسمس واطس عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085699197
12- بداية توزيع الغطاس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085700895
13- مديح لتوزيع عيد الغطاس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1085701030
عيد عرس قانا الجليل
1- البولس الفرايحي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1270994876
2- مرد الإبركسيس
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1270995555
3- لحن ني خورا
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1270996575
4- جزء من البرلكس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1270997543
عيد دخول المسيح الهيكل
1- مرد المزمور 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271000449
2- مرد الإنجيل
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271001107
عشية الصوم الكبير
1- ابصالية السبت 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271004846
2- اراي تين سونتي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271005078
3- لحن الشيرات 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271006608
4- ذكصولوجية الصوم 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271007846
الصوم الكبير ج1
1- لحن اراي با مفئي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271011597
2- لحن ميغالو 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271012671
3- اسبسمس ادام قبطي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271013405
4- اسبسمس ادام عربي
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271014680
5- اسبسمس واطس قبطي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271015256
6- اسبسمس واطس عربي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271016716
الصوم الكبير ج2
1- كيرياليسون باللحن الصيامي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271026358
2- ذوكصولوجيات الأيام
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271027545
3- الليلويا إي إية إي يخون 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271028421
4- سوتيس امين - نيف سينتي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271029219
5- انثوة تيه تيشوري 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271030462
6- مرد الإبركسيس شاري افنوتي 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271031003
7- مرد الإنجيل 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271032181
8- اسبسمس واطس 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271033706
9- التوزيع - مزمور 150
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271034422
10- جيه افئزماروؤت 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271035143
11- سوما توس بعد توزيع 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1271036799
12- توزيع السبوت و الآحاد 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download
/id1271037460

منقووووول للامانة



*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى ليك يا مينا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

*مجهود كبير وجميل

تسلم ايديك مينا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2010)

موسوعه راااااااااااائعه 
شكرا على الموسوعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## medhaat (24 يناير 2014)

شكرا اخي الغالي موسوعة رائعة لكن للأسف الروابط لا تعمل نتمنى ان ترفع على روابط أخرى لأن الموسوعة جديرة بالتحميل الحقيقة


----------

